# Help? Tips for taking good care of kittens?



## haileehattery03 (May 12, 2017)

Hello, I'm very very new with cats and in two weeks I'll be getting two adorable kittens. I'm a bit confused on what I should do...help?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

You should be able to post everywhere now, so you can post your questions in the appropriate forum - Health, Behavior, etc.

What kind of kittens are you getting?


----------

